# Wireless Zero Configuration keeps stopping?



## BigBearBalls (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a Dell d620 running xp that keeps resetting the WZC to stop everytime I set it to sleep or restart. Is there a way to have it not reset? The startup type is automatic. I searched the forums and couldn't find an answer. Just the question that I am posing...


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Not sure, but I think it may have something to do with whether or not you are using Windows to manage your wireless connections (or else if you aren't you just don't notice it). My Dell laptop's wireless card came with a software utility for managing the connections and that's what I use instead. Doesn't matter if WZC is on or off since it's not being used.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm with md2lgyk on this. Most likely cause is a Dell WLAN utility, or one that came with your wireless adapter, running and turning off WZC each time. If you want to use WZC you need to disable or uninstall the other wireless utility.


----------



## BigBearBalls (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, I uninstalled the Dell WLAN utility and now I my wireless icon doesn't even show up. How do I get that back? I'm a noob, I know.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now you need to make sure that WZC is set to Automatic and is started in Windows Services.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What wireless icon doesn't show up where? If the Dell WLAN was running and now it is not you should lose its icon from the notification area, but WZC should still show up there, the wireless connection should still show in Network Connections and the wireless adapter should still show in Device Manager.


----------

